# Navajo Release Change



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

*SJ flood*

Was the dramatic jump in water in the SJ from Sep. 9 to Sep 11 due to all the rain? I would like to hear from anyone who was down there on what that experience was like. From 500 to 10,000 that would be something.


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

snakester said:


> Was the dramatic jump in water in the SJ from Sep. 9 to Sep 11 due to all the rain? I would like to hear from anyone who was down there on what that experience was like. From 500 to 10,000 that would be something.


All rain! We're having a good system moving through right now. Hope to get more over the weekend.


----------

